# I discovered a pearl among english madrigalists of choice purchased this album!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello, i became a fan of the art form of madrigals, afters italian madrigalists the logical step was exploring the english madrigalist in the depth hmm... so..

First i purchased the naxos offering of english called all the queen man, fine released, but my appetite for music demanded more so i bought Tallis Scholard rendition of finest madrigalists, than i stumble on this record yet this wonderfull finely executed it the prest for of excellence, lots of obscur name to me, how interresting, the name of the cd is The triumph of Oriana, get this sap if you like madrigals genra, it'S basically England finest whit a superbe ensemble.

:tiphat:


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

I have but one Madrigal CD: Flora Gave Me Fairest Flowers. Among the composers are Orlando Gibbons, John Wylbie (of the title and also Weep, Weep, Mine Eyes), William Byrd.

English madrigals have some strange titles; what, for example, does _Fine knacks for ladies_ mean? We used to listen to these (forced to listen) at Sunday school and this one always raised a smirk and a titter.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I've always had a fondness for this one:






Actually, I recently picked up a disc by the Hilliard Ensmble as part of compilation of some of their early albums. Only listened to it once so far. I wish it included "My Bonnie Lass, She Smileth" so I could compare.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2017)

Three ravens






This is very fine disc.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

eugeneonagain said:


> I have but one Madrigal CD: Flora Gave Me Fairest Flowers. Among the composers are Orlando Gibbons, John Wylbie (of the title and also Weep, Weep, Mine Eyes), William Byrd.
> 
> English madrigals have some strange titles; what, for example, does _Fine knacks for ladies_ mean? We used to listen to these (forced to listen) at Sunday school and this one always raised a smirk and a titter.


You should get hold of this recording









I especially like the one by Eccles called something like "My man John had a thing that was long and my maid Mary had a thing that was hairy" - I wonder if anyone can guess what the things are without looking at the words.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> You should get hold of this recording
> 
> View attachment 97812
> 
> ...


Now I know the inspiration for Kenneth Williams as Rambling Syd Rumpo!


----------

